# john deere tree cutting machine



## ckliff (Feb 1, 2008)

check it out... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtJT_cKBppg&NR=1


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 1, 2008)

Think I found my next saw!

new sig line:
ms361
JD1470D


----------



## Sprig (Feb 1, 2008)

This was just posted here (again) a few days ago fwiw, the walking one is wayyyy cooler!






Serge


----------



## gavin (Feb 1, 2008)

thank God those things can't work most of the coast!


----------



## woodchuck361 (Feb 1, 2008)

Why does it make the small cut after about 3 large logs it will cut a cookie then cut another log?


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's the walking one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2V8GFqk_Y&feature=related


----------



## joesawer (Feb 2, 2008)

woodchuck361 said:


> Why does it make the small cut after about 3 large logs it will cut a cookie then cut another log?



The head will measure and buck logs to a fraction of an inch, if the measurement gets messed up in the delimbing process the operator can cut a cookie and start over from the new cut. He can also buck out defects.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 4, 2008)

joesawer said:


> The head will measure and buck logs to a fraction of an inch, if the measurement gets messed up in the delimbing process the operator can cut a cookie and start over from the new cut. He can also buck out defects.



What you said.opcorn:


----------



## windthrown (Feb 5, 2008)

gavin said:


> thank God those things can't work most of the coast!



Don't get too comfortable. From what I have heard they are walking them up some steep slopes around here. There will come a time when slopes do not mean much to these tree Terminator machines (oh, I see someone posted the walker type that can deal with slopes). Cut, fell, bark, limb, cut to length, sort and pile them up, and all fast. The tree harvesters are here. 

And I was all proud of dropping a nice 24 inch DBH oak snag here today. Took us 3 hours to fell, block, split and haul 2 cords of wood out of it today. Nice workout after being cooped up with a week of rain and snow, and another week of rain and snow due, starting tomorrow.


----------



## slowp (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't watch it. Is it on tracks? One thing that might limit it is the soil moisture and fear of ground disturbance and compaction. Steep slopes tend to get churned up. Of course, a lot depends on the operator. But in the winter, we have wet soils so hand falling is preferable.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 5, 2008)

slowp said:


> I can't watch it. Is it on tracks? One thing that might limit it is the soil moisture and fear of ground disturbance and compaction. Steep slopes tend to get churned up. Of course, a lot depends on the operator. But in the winter, we have wet soils so hand falling is preferable.



Here is a link to a picture.
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/vehicles/plustech-walking-machine-036148.php


----------



## slowp (Feb 5, 2008)

I want one. Does it come with a sound system?


----------



## windthrown (Feb 5, 2008)

slowp said:


> I want one. Does it come with a sound system?



Oh, I bet it has tunes, heat, A/C, and TV monitors all over the cab. 

Yet as you say though, in this kind of a winter in the soggy muck, they will still need (in the voice of Arlo Guthrie): old fashioned, two legged, chap slinging, tobacco chewin', cussin' and swearin', knee slappin', chainsaw carryin', corkies clompin', hard hat bobbin' tree fallers, with a gas can in the other hand and a lighted cigarette in their mouth just out of reach of the gas fumes, telling tall tales and jokes to all the other tree fallers and log truck drivers and cable yarding equipment operators there on that there logging platform all stacked up with logs and equipment and chainsaws and cables and trucks and gear and all. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## lt1nut (Feb 6, 2008)

We just thinned out some Black Walnut on my measly two acres, neighbor brought home a Timbco 425EXL with a circular saw head on it (forgot the name/brand). Overkill, you bet!!! It's nice though, frozen ground, QUICK, I didn't have to do it, etc. I wonder what the folks driving past on the Highway thought when they saw that!

He took down a different neighbor's pine trees too. Nothing like seeing a 30' pine tree being moved 12' in the air, looking like a Christmas tree...

No big deal for y'all that do this for a living but kinda neat to see it (second time around), especially in an area that is just barely outside of the city.


----------

